# Old lyrics and poems



## Nocturne (Mar 31, 2008)

Every musician or poet wrote something in their early years that seemed like the greatest masterpiece at the time, but now seems... well, underwhelming.  Here's to reflecting on improvement.

For my starting submission:

"Cleanse"

Break into this selfish world
I cannot hear my thoughts,
It makes me fear to see.
Shake me out of this haze,
I can't see the light
Cleanse and give me purity.                        
OVER MY DEAD... 
 LIFE!     
I STAND UNFALTERED
Cleanse and give me purity.

Deep feeling incubating
wretch'd inside
incapacitating

So much more than the coming
of the fall
Is this what's meant to be? 

Break into this selfish world
I cannot hear my thoughts,
It makes me fear to see.
Shake me out of this haze,
I cant see the light
cleanse and give me purity 
OVER MY DEAD...
 LIFE!
I STAND UNFALTERED
cleanse and give me purity

The weight of the world is a
burden we
cannot bear

Its a fate we unfurl a
consequence
that we share

Break into this selfish world
I cannot hear my thoughts,
It makes me fear to see.
Shake me out of this haze,
I cant see the light
cleanse and give me purity 
OVER MY DEAD...
 LIFE!
I STAND UNFALTERED
cleanse and give me purity

---

I wrote this for the second song I ever wrote with my band.  Woooo!


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a piece I wrote when I was around 6 or 7.



Flowers, not one colour,
For the eyes of a fellow.
The garden is so full of
Red, White, Green and Yellow.

Flowers, all different sizes.
No-one should have a fight.
Looking through your eyeses:
Yellow, Red, Green and White.

Playing in the grass,
Nothing can't be seen.
Drinking through a flask,
White, Red, Yellow and Green.

Now it's half-past nine,
You better get in bed.
The weather will be fine,
Because the sky is Red.


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 31, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> Here's a piece I wrote when I was around 6 or 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not bad for 6 or 7 .


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Mar 31, 2008)

The headteacher of my primary school made me read that poem out to the entire school during assembly the next day.

I hated it :lol:


----------

